# New East Cape EvoX Tunnel to TX!



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well it has started!!
First EvoX with a Tunnel headed to Baffin Bay area. 
In an effort to run as skinny as possible I sold the VHP and started an EvoX with a tunnel. To jump up in very skinny water (10" or so) with 3 to 4 aboard I am doing a 90 instead of a 60 but this is the main concession of weight as I make very long runs to my favorite spots so I still needed a bit of speed and the torque of a 90 to jump up thin water.
Build specs:
East Cape EvoX Tunnel 'TX Edition'
Hull - Ice Blue custom tunnel
Deck - Materhorn White
Console - Materhorn White dual rod holders on each side - grab bar 
Front seat - Yeti 50 in front of console custom cushion 
Rub Rail - brushed solid aluminum
Casting platform - brushed aluminum enlarged with lean bar and rod welded rod holder and drink holder
Poling platform - brushed aluminum oversized with welded rod holders and lure tray
All dry storage, insulated boxes - no live well - we are lures and fly only
Trailer - Ram Lin aluminum low-profile with wheel upgrade
Rod holders - standard under gunnels + console mounted 
Running gear:
Suzuki 90hp - white
Bob's 6" jack plate on raised transom
Lenco tabs - with indicators in switches
Minn Kota iPilot - 24v Terranova offset
Push pole - Stiffy Hybrid - brushed SS mounts
Power Pole - Micro-mini mounted on custom aluminum arm from poling platform 
Cleats - folding flush 
Electronics:
Simrad - Dual Go7 flush mounted - one for guages and one for nav 
Audio - Simrad Sonichub - dual speakers under front bulkhead 
Can't wait to get it, it has been a very long summer without a boat! 
Pablo


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice! Cant wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking forward this build!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Me too, I just hope Irma doesn't screw things up for East Cape and anyone else!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

Been checking back for your updates for a while now. Your build hopefully will help me decide which motor to go with on the Evo X.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks, Donnie
Which motors are you considering? What are the factors you are weighing the most? 
Pablo


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Thanks, Donnie
> Which motors are you considering? What are the factors you are weighing the most?
> Pablo


60 or 90 Merc's. Like most everybody I would love to stay as light as possible for the draft, maybe even go with Lithium batteries for the weight savings. But on the other hand I'd sure like to go faster for the longer runs. Just not sure I can justify only 5-6 more mph on the 90 and lose the draft That's why I want to see real world what you can run and draft with the 90.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep, I get it. I really considered Li Ion as well to shed another 100 or so lbs but I didn't pull the trigger on those as an additional $1500 sure seemed like a lot.
Since I don't need a live well I kinda figured I gained some of that back anyways.
I will definitely check the draft when I get it in the water.
I wanted the additional MPH but more than anything you have to have the torque to jump up in thin water with 2 or 3 passengers aboard. That was a bunch of my justification as well.
I also considered the 90 Etec (not the HO version) . My last two boats had them and they ran well. The 90 Etec is the lightest 90 you can find but I haven't had a 4 stroke and decided to give one a chance and people seem to love their Zuke 90s.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I might need to swing by the shop to take a look at that. It is hard to tell by pictures but is that out of the mold?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a bunch of new updates as Irma put a delay on some things.
The hull got infused before the team had to prep for Irma but the deck had to wait so they could take care of folks. Would much rather people were safe and my boat take second fiddle in that scenario. I sure hate that so many fine folks were hit so hard by Irma.
Kevin sent me some hull shots right before they packed up but I am keeping these offline as it shows too much manufacturing process and I will only be showing pics that don't give away their processes.
Harvey got to take a look at it when he was out this week picking up his EvoX and I get to see it this afternoon when he arrives back in Austin. Really looking forward to seeing it and actually meeting he and his wife and family face to face after talking to him forever about selling our VHPs and building the EvoXs. Glad he got his damn boat out of my mold! Ha
Hopefully the deck is infused on Tuesday and we get to see it and the hull out of the molds late week! Exciting when they start looking like a real boat!
Pablo


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Awesome news! Glad to hear that they are back up and running after the storm and that the people are taken care of.

Now get your damn boat out of my mold!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Happily, can't wait to see it out of the mold.
You doing a tunnel or no?
Pablo


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Yep, I get it. I really considered Li Ion as well to shed another 100 or so lbs but I didn't pull the trigger on those as an additional $1500 sure seemed like a lot.
> Since I don't need a live well I kinda figured I gained some of that back anyways.
> I will definitely check the draft when I get it in the water.
> I wanted the additional MPH but more than anything you have to have the torque to jump up in thin water with 2 or 3 passengers aboard. That was a bunch of my justification as well.
> I also considered the 90 Etec (not the HO version) . My last two boats had them and they ran well. The 90 Etec is the lightest 90 you can find but I haven't had a 4 stroke and decided to give one a chance and people seem to love their Zuke 90s.


I had a 90 eTec on my last Shallowsport and it never gave me any trouble at all. Ran strong and relatively quiet.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Happily, can't wait to see it out of the mold.
> You doing a tunnel or no?
> Pablo


No - my runs over the super skinny are much shorter than yours in TX. But I am really interested in seeing how yours turns out!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey, hey
Hope everyone is safe from Irma.
Kevin sent me a couple of pics last night so we all know what a Tunnel Hull EvoX looks like!
This one is the hull out of the mold but the tunnel plug has not been removed :


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

And this is a great shot with the plug removed:


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Pic didn't attach


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks good man!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lots of progress this week. Looks like a boat!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking Great!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have never seen a quick release puck shaped like that before. can you elaborate?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

East cape builds some good looking boats.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

yobata said:


> I have never seen a quick release puck shaped like that before. can you elaborate?


East cape puts the puck offset like that so you can see the trolling motor with someone on the bow. They just cut it to match the contour of the bow edge.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep, I wanted offset after my VHP had it right on the point of the bow, I won't have one of those again as I was constantly having to tell the person on the casting platform to lean so I could see which way the trolling motor was facing. The shape of the puck doesn't matter that much as the pins keep the motor in place. I think you only need one right angle on the puck to center it correctly.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Lots of progress this week. Looks like a boat!



View attachment 16918










Jaw dropping! Nice!!!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Yep, I wanted offset after my VHP had it right on the point of the bow, I won't have one of those again as I was constantly having to tell the person on the casting platform to lean so I could see which way the trolling motor was facing. The shape of the puck doesn't matter that much as the pins keep the motor in place. I think you only need one right angle on the puck to center it correctly.



having a hard time seeing how the offset mount would be beneficial when working a shoreline or dock on your port side as opposed to the center.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> having a hard time seeing how the offset mount would be beneficial when working a shoreline or dock on your port side as opposed to the center.


I’m pretty confident they would not have the puck there if it wasn’t a great idea. If you have ever been the guy on the bow that has to move over every ten seconds so the guy in the back can see where the trolling motor head is pointing you would get it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I got it. But for us simple non remote guys I don't think it would work.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> I got it. But for us simple non remote guys I don't think it would work.


@tailchaser16 That's the great thing about East Cape. They understand what type fishing you do BEFORE they build your boat. So the offset puck would not be something they would recommend for you. They go over every detail with you to customize what you want on your boat.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

10-4


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> having a hard time seeing how the offset mount would be beneficial when working a shoreline or dock on your port side as opposed to the center.


I don't have any experience with an offset trolling motor so I can't comment until I have it but I really don't think it makes a huge difference on the effect to the drift in much of my fishing. I am typically in pretty thin water and not fighting a strong tide. Maybe only wind. 
What I do have experience with is wanting to yell "MOVE" after having to try to look around (typically from the poling platform) the person fishing from the casting platform for the 12th time in a day. I will gladly give up a slight bit of motor control to be able to always see the motor head direction when I kick it on from the remote
Harvey, you offset your new iPilot, any comments? Feedback?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Adam sent me a couple of pics Friday. 
The trailer should arrive from Ram-lin tomorrow, which will allow them to mount the motor. 
The Simrads came out fitting great in the dash. I will have guages galore!
Pablo


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Engine, trailer, controls and hatches!
It is getting very close!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a little jealous you got the white zuk.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you, 
This is the same color scheme as I had on the VHP because I thought it was beautiful on it. 
The VHP had a white eTec so I really wanted to do the white Zuke. There is almost no black on the boat so a black engine to me could have looked out. I wanted to keep it white, Stainless or brushed aluminum. I think it looks clean and classic.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sweet looking rig but one comment and it is the same thing that HB did on my Professional. IF that motor is jacked all the way up the bullet is still all the way under the bottom of the boat. Not even in the tunnel. I had to take my boat over to Mac's place in Victoria so we could use his tractor to lift the motor off the transom and lift it. Other than that looks like it will flat move with that 90 on there.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

I agree with commtrd. I am waiting for this build to be complete before I buy a new skiff, but I think it needs a raised transom for what I want to do. I am not sure pablo needs that for what he wants to do. I am thinking of Spear Evergladez, Lostmen tunnel with cockpit and elevated center console, Lostmen tunnel with scooter deck, HB tunnel guide, waterman, or Prof, and possibly Chittum. Just not sure I can pull the trigger on price. Might just fix up my 2001 HPX-T since I know that boat inside out.

I will find you Pablo when you bring your boat back to TX and harass you until you take me fishing just to get rid of me. HB the person not boat will vouch for me.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

But damn that is a sweet looking ride. White motor really looks good.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Sweet looking rig but one comment and it is the same thing that HB did on my Professional. IF that motor is jacked all the way up the bullet is still all the way under the bottom of the boat. Not even in the tunnel. I had to take my boat over to Mac's place in Victoria so we could use his tractor to lift the motor off the transom and lift it. Other than that looks like it will flat move with that 90 on there.


I agree with you on the sweet looking rig!

On the position of the motor question, I could be wrong but it's the angle of the picture that it was taken. I'm sure the prop is in the tunnel or just above the tunnel.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Sweet looking rig but one comment and it is the same thing that HB did on my Professional. IF that motor is jacked all the way up the bullet is still all the way under the bottom of the boat. Not even in the tunnel. I had to take my boat over to Mac's place in Victoria so we could use his tractor to lift the motor off the transom and lift it. Other than that looks like it will flat move with that 90 on there.




Bottom of bullet is up inside the tunnel and that angle shows the engine all the way down/trimmed. Customer will be adding a custom scooter prop and a cav plate after he takes delivery...
We know what TX anglers need on a skiff. Sorry the other builder didn't.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OK it looked like it was at full lift but not familiar with the Atlas jackplate either. From all our conversations and your experience in S TX ECC is knowledgeable about requirements for this area.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

I am happy to hook up and fish with you shallow, let you check it out in thin water and see how she runs and poles


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

As far as the engine and jack plate I am pretty confident it is going to do everything I need it to do. Between the shape of the hull, weight difference (mainly engine), and tunnel I think it will work very well compared to the VHP. I wish it would do 60mph like that boat did but I will give up some speed to gain back the ability to run anywhere I need.
I loved our old Mitzi 17 and said it would have been just about perfect if it had a tunnel and could get a coast guard sticker with a 90hp (they can't) so this is pretty darn close to it but with a MUCH better level of fit and finish and detailing (lighter too). 
I am not sure if anyone has taken delivery of an X with a 90? Anyone with a regular Evo and a 90 have any comments on props? I am open to suggestions. 
Pablo


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

The Evo X is one of the coolest skiffs out there imo!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Bottom of bullet is up inside the tunnel and that angle shows the engine all the way down/trimmed. Customer will be adding a custom scooter prop and a cav plate after he takes delivery...
> We know what TX anglers need on a skiff. Sorry the other builder didn't.


What a badass hull and motor combination! I really like the looks of this rig for down here. I may have to poach a fishing trip Pablo! 


That Jackplate looks like it’s all the way up in the photo according to the jackplate guides (black cylinders that are up 5-6”)...that’s why commtrd made the comment. I had to add a 1/2” thick aluminum plate to his HB Pro jackplate and raise the motor 3” to get it where it would run at maximum efficiency. I know you guys know your stuff but people also make mistakes. Trim that motor flat and it looks like the top of the tunnel hits the center of the water intakes at best but maybe it’s an optical illusion. A compression plate and triple cup three blade from Jack Foreman and I bet that boat will run super skinny and maintain pressure.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What a badass hull and motor combination! I really like the looks of this rig for down here. I may have to poach a fishing trip Pablo!
> 
> 
> That Jackplate looks like it’s all the way up in the photo according to the jackplate guides (black cylinders that are up 5-6”)...that’s why commtrd made the comment. I had to add a 1/2” thick aluminum plate to his HB Pro jackplate and raise the motor 3” to get it where it would run at maximum efficiency. I know you guys know your stuff but people also make mistakes. Trim that motor flat and it looks like the top of the tunnel hits the center of the water intakes at best but maybe it’s an optical illusion. A compression plate and triple cup three blade from Jack Foreman and I bet that boat will run super skinny and maintain pressure.
> View attachment 17670




Bottom of bullet is inside the tunnel. That pic shows motor trimmed all the way down/in...
Trim it out and it gets higher. As far as setting this boat up, we know how-to since we spoke to Cmmtrd privately before heading to you so he can get done what you did with him. Customer is getting a Cav plate and foreman prop when the boat gets there. We might make a tunnel extension to bypass bottom of jack-plate as we've made those before years ago as well. We expect this to run plenty skinny and have insane torque!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Bottom of bullet is inside the tunnel. That pic shows motor trimmed all the way down/in...
> Trim it out and it gets higher. As far as setting this boat up, we know how-to since we spoke to Cmmtrd privately before heading to you so he can get done what you did with him. Customer is getting a Cav plate and foreman prop when the boat gets there. We might make a tunnel extension to bypass bottom of jack-plate as we've made those before years ago as well. We expect this to run plenty skinny and have insane torque!


I figured it was an optical illusion, photos never do boats justice. I know you guys know what you are doing, I’m just a typical Texas shallow water freak. Can’t get enough! 
If I blow up both of my Yamaha 70TLRs I will probably get hang a Suzuki 60 on it, they are great motors! 
Great looking setup, I hope my buddy buys one...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Somebody splain how torque gets you up in skinny water. Perhaps you jump up quicker but it certainly does not make boat levitate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Somebody splain how tourqe gets you up in skinny water. Perhaps you jump up quicker but it certainly does not make boat levitate.


You said it...you jump up quicker. You can run a heavy cupped prop and jump on top fast instead of plowing bottom.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

OK, this is getting exciting. Headed out to FL tomorrow to go get the boat. Long drive there and back but should be a very fruitful return.

Really wish I had some gear with me (it is 3.5 hours south of here in CC, TX) or I would try to make a stop on our way back thru LA and chase some huge reds. Dangit.

If you see a stunning Ice Blue EvoX with a weird tail headed west on I-10 on Friday or Saturday, it is me!! 
Pablo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SWEET! I’m down to trade trips any time!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

If I see you, it'd be due to a trip to Bass Pro or Anglers Anonymous in Katy, so I'll wave haha.
Beautiful boat!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> If I see you, it'd be due to a trip to Bass Pro or Anglers Anonymous in Katy, so I'll wave haha.
> Beautiful boat!


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

damn that is a good looking boat. i can't wait to see it


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you, sir 
Greatly appreciate it. 
The seadek and logo go on tomorrow and they will detail it after a wet test so it will look much better. 
Hoping Kevin does a video for it. Can't wait to see it on Friday in person.
It will be in Austin when I drag it back for a couple of weeks before I can get it to my folks place in CC


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

great. let me know when you are back and maybe I could swing by and check it out


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sure, will do


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

@Pablo Hone6 Happy for you man! I know you're pumped. Can't wait to see your #'s. I hope to have my mind made up and order placed by the end of the year.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Donnie said:


> @Pablo Hone6 Happy for you man! I know you're pumped. Can't wait to see your #'s. I hope to have my mind made up and order placed by the end of the year.


Thanks, Donnie 
Are you on the waiting list yet?


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Thanks, Donnie
> Are you on the waiting list yet?


Not yet. I still haven't made my mind up 100% which boat I'm getting. I'm leaning about 80% towards the Evo X. Hopefully the #'s you get, and getting a ride on one or two close to me will help me finalize my decision.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

How did it run?


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in the reporting, folks.
Buddy of mine and I headed to Orlando from Austin on Thursday afternoon. Made it to East Cape at about 1pm on Friday.
Got the paperwork done and they shot a video or two of the boat and Adam walked me thru everything.
The boat is beautiful. The pictures really don't do them justice. 
The dual 7" Simrads came out really well and look great in the dash. The White Zuke was a good move and the casting platform and poling platform came out great. The tray they built on the poling platform is great and will hold lures and gear. Overall it looks great.
I knew there would be a bit of tweaking and this came out in the run at the lake. The tunnel delivers a lot of water to the engine. A LOT. The challenge is getting that water past the jack plate and so after some running and some adjustments we headed back to the shop to work on just this. John and the guys got to work on welding an aluminum extension that was mated to the transom and we headed back out to the lake to test. This resolved much of the issue. I think a Cav Plate is going to solve much of the rest. Going to call Tran Sport and discuss a plate for the Zuke.
We saw upper 30s on the lake. The boat handles very well and took the chop of some other boats on the lake with ease.
There was no gear in the front of the boat and about a half a tank so I want to get the boat balanced out with a Yeti full of ice, gear and ready to fish before I discuss static draft but I would guess around 8"-9". I put a 19 pitch 3 blade Solas HR prop on it to run as a baseline and it does a good job and bites well, it could get a lot more running time than I was anticipating.
Overall I can't wait to get it on salt water and run it across the flats but it will be a couple of weeks before I can get it down to the coast and 3 long days in the car has me worn out but glad to be back in Texas. 2,600 miles is a lot in 3 days.







First gas stop leaving Orlando and the first compliments from a complete stranger.







The Zuke looks ginormous in this picture







Keeping an eye on a boat for 1,200 miles 

Can't wait to get it in the water. I will get some video and more pictures from Baffin Bay soon.

Gotta sleep.

Go Stros.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It is was good to meet you though I don't expect you to remember that with your new boat getting ALL the attention. Pictures don't do her justice.

The dual Simrad 7"s vs one large screen is genius, and soon to be copied by everybody.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

I have not had a chance to clean the boat up from the trip and put it back together. As soon as I do I will get some better pics and close up shots


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

You did a fine job on that design. Beautiful.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Several questions on why two Nav units. 
I didn't really make the choice for both to both be Nav, I bought one unit with Navionics chip for detailed Charts and Nav and the other is the base Go7 with nothing else to use as an instrument cluster. 
I got a ton of real estate and it was only about $1100 for both units combined.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> You did a fine job on that design. Beautiful.


Thanks a bunch, sir
I think it came out great. It is super clean.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great. 

What was the cost diff. using the 2nd SIMRAD vs the Suzuki Multifunction LCD Display?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> to use as an instrument cluster.


Considering you have two displays I would turn the "instrument bar" off on the unit with the chart to make the screen bigger.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

You got yourself a great looking skiff. Now, go enjoy it.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Which trailer upgrade did you go with?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Considering you have two displays I would turn the "instrument bar" off on the unit with the chart to make the screen bigger.


I am going to tinker with the settings when I get it in the water but that exact suggestion will likely happen.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Which trailer upgrade did you go with?


I didn't do the "deluxe" trailer. I did the low-profile Aluminum and added the nicer wheels. Deluxe is a $1500 upgrade and mine was a grand. I didn't really need the breakaway tongue on the deluxe


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What was the cost diff. using the 2nd SIMRAD vs the Suzuki Multifunction LCD Display?


I looked at the Suzuki guages and they are pretty expensive for what you get so they got ruled out early. The Simrad I am using for guages (and it controls the Sonichub audio, which is damn nice not having to plug my phone into a headphone jack under the console or get to it to change volume or songs) was only $499. Which made it a no-brainer.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Eleven hundred for twin Simrad units?! I'm impressed, and it looks really cool. 

Did you have to ask for that lighted Lenco switch? Very cool.

Sweet boat man.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Several questions on why two Nav units.
> I didn't really make the choice for both to both be Nav, I bought one unit with Navionics chip for detailed Charts and Nav and the other is the base Go7 with nothing else to use as an instrument cluster.
> I got a ton of real estate and it was only about $1100 for both units combined.


Very very nice indeed, Pablo!!!

When I do pull the trigger on one, I'm probably going follow your lead on this set up.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess Pablo doesn't want to get off the water from his new boat to post about his maiden voyage!!!!

Or it could be that he forgot about the forum now that he's got his new toy.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Trout-Nomenal said:


> I guess Pablo doesn't want to get off the water from his new boat to post about his maiden voyage!!!!
> 
> Or it could be that he forgot about the forum now that he's got his new toy.


Ha, 
Sorry, guys. It has been a weird couple of weeks. Frankly the boat is still sitting in my garage in Austin area since I drug it back from FL. 
The first weekend I had a bunch of company in town and one of our dogs almost died (they are like family) so it kept me from getting it to Baffin and giving it a run. Last weekend the weather was kinda schitt and the wind was 40mph according to my father so it wasn't worth the trip just for that.
I will be down there for Thanksgiving for multiple days and hoping the forecast holds up so I can put a bunch of hours on it. 
It is killing me for it to be sitting in the garage but it has been a crazy few weeks. 
Pablo


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Eleven hundred for twin Simrad units?! I'm impressed, and it looks really cool.
> 
> Did you have to ask for that lighted Lenco switch? Very cool.
> 
> Sweet boat man.


Sorry, missed this question. Yes, to upgrade the Trim Tab switch to the 'indicator' switch it is a $200 upgrade (which is what Lenco charges for the upgrade) and I highly recommend it. If you have tabs without the indicators it can be a pain to know where they are.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How’s the boat running?


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Any updates? Things you like or would change? What are you seeing with holeshot?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Caddis said:


> Any updates? Things you like or would change? What are you seeing with holeshot?


Bwahaha


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Pablo is one of my best friends. Was just texting with him this morning about other stuff. I'll tell him the peanut gallery wants an update.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

LOL, thanks. I figured maybe East Cape would respond if he didn't. Thanks!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I talked to him last night. He said he'd jump on and write an update when he had a minute.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Old thread for sure. Have no idea either...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Old thread for sure. Have no idea either...


Did you add some height to that transom?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you add some height to that transom?


More than any skiff builder!
I’ll find pics and post.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Here’s some pics


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Last pic...
Not sure why this thread was
Brought back up but here you go...


----------

